
Algorithm Is the Problem, Not Mark Zuckerberg - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/algorithm-is-the-problem-not-mark-zuckerberg/
======
sharemywin
I would argue the algorithm needs to be personalized.

people should have multiple channels. And you should have a volume control.

if not query access.

